# Spray in Bedliners



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Anyone ever done their own spray in Bedliners? Read about a product call raptor seems easy enough, anyone ever tried. If so let me know how it went. Thanks


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Watching this. I've been wanting to do my jeep interior.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Way back when I still had a Jeep, I knew some guys who used a product to spray the inside of their Jeep tubs. I'm pretty sure it was called Durabak, or something similar. They would use a cheap undercoating gun from Harbor Freight and it turned out really nice. Of course, the finished product will have a lot to do with how well you prep it.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuff Coat and sheetrock texture gun from Harbor Freight. Did the front and back of my boat and it was really easy. If you call tuff coat and tell them your application, they have a different rubber mix for bedliners versus walkways


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

ShoalwaterLegend said:


> Tuff Coat and sheetrock texture gun from Harbor Freight. Did the front and back of my boat and it was really easy. If you call tuff coat and tell them your application, they have a different rubber mix for bedliners versus walkways


I would love to see photos of the spray you did on your boat.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

This is the only one that I have, no close ups. The Tuff Coat comes in a bunch of different colors. The red is about a year old and still looks red, not pink. It can be rolled on or sprayed. Spraying was easy. You have to use their primer, they have one for wood and one for metal. The primer is oil based but the Tuff Coat is water based and easy to clean up. I had to do two coats but it takes less than 20 minutes in the sun before you can recoat


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the photo. 
Does this paint work on fiberglass/gelcoat surface?


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

mas360 said:


> Thanks for the photo.
> Does this paint work on fiberglass/gelcoat surface?


It works pretty well actually. I lightly sanded the gel coat washed it with water, then wiped it with lacquer thinner before spraying on the primer.


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oreillys has a decent spray in that's easy to install. Made by Duplacolor. A gallon should do it. They even have the spray nozzle. It's just a clean scuff and shoot application. I've done 3 beds like this so far. It's all the prep which determines the outcome and longevity of the product.


----------



## Wooty (Jan 24, 2013)

Check this company out. Great product, great company I've seen it upclose on Jeeps and it's incredible.

http://www.monstaliner.com/


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

chicken fried said:


> Watching this. I've been wanting to do my jeep interior.


Same here


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Raptor by u pol is another good one just did my bumper I built


----------



## Surfside (Jul 12, 2012)

*Raptor Liner - U-pol*

I sprayed my jeep interior with raptor liner over three years ago and it still looks as good as the day it was done. It is probably one of the easiest products you can spray. Make sure and get the kit that includes the spray gun. You will need a compressor with sufficient air volume in order to apply the liner and finish with an even texture. Just follow their prep procedure and it will turn out great. One thing to note is that this stuff is a two part mix and the smell is pretty intense. I definately recommend a respirator! Good luck.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

here's one done in grey and tan. PM for additional info.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

upol-raptor worked for me and easy


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Raptor works fine make sure your compressor has the needed CFM's and one kit will not be sufficient if you want thick. But a good and easy product to use. I did my boat in it and have been pleased with the results


----------

